# Who's up for a forum.



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

get together it's friday.I've got a glass of wine anyone want one?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm here but no wine ta lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> get together it's friday.I've got a glass of wine anyone want one?


I'm here a forum get together would be great.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> get together it's friday.I've got a glass of wine anyone want one?


Im not a drinker but YES pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> sounds like a good idea


It sounds like a great idea doesn't it?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

May I join?.....

I have just bought 5 bags of white mice I could share

(choc ones)


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> get together it's friday.I've got a glass of wine anyone want one?


just a glass, maybe a bottle or two


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Indie said:


> i'm here but no wine ta lol


Cup of tea then?



tashi said:


> sounds like a good idea


Can't do all the pic's:blushing: so i'll just drink your's for you hun


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> just a glass, maybe a bottle or two


*You dont know what size the glass is yet.  *


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

deb53 said:


> May I join?.....
> 
> I have just bought 5 bags of white mice I could share
> 
> (choc ones)


it's not my night is it pmsl i don't like white choc.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> Cup of tea then?
> 
> Can't do all the pic's:blushing: so i'll just drink your's for you hun


tea will be great thankyou.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *You dont know what size the glass is yet.  *


that will do for starters..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> that will do for starters..


I know you so well...lol...xxxx  :001_tt2:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm here too if I can join . I'm not a drinker really so would it be ok if I had a coffee?


I have to pop out in a bit to pick up Ben from kickboxing the idle so and so didn't go on his scooter tonight so I have to pick him up at 7.30 and will be gone for about half an hour.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Me please! Except I don't like wine. Long vodka....?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am here for little while with my dicky tummy...


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I've just done a cookery card with never trust a skinny cook on it pmsl


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> I am here for little while with my dicky tummy...


something you ate or a bug??


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone watching the one show about car cloning?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

No watching Top Gear.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm here  got me some strawberry liquer and strawberry vodka!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Indie said:


> something you ate or a bug??


I dont know... i was fine until 12.00 today got a migrane then rumbly tummy and now sore...... not a happy bunny ..i think there a Volcano in there...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I dont know... i was fine until 12.00 today got a migrane then rumbly tummy and now sore...... not a happy bunny ..i think there a Volcano in there...


*WIND * :001_tt2:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *WIND * :001_tt2:


 a hurricane more like...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just of to pick up Ben be back soon


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im here 

just bout to watch corrie with skye asleep on my feet. 

when she wakes up she will be getting a special halloween biscuit with a pumpkin on it and im gonna finish my GIANT empure biscuit that i got yesterday! 



ok apparently i missed corrie the other day and i have no idea whats happened.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *You dont know what size the glass is yet.  *


One or two of them'll be fine thank's



Indie said:


> tea will be great thankyou.


SHHHHH i'm on coffee realy


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> get together it's friday.I've got a glass of wine anyone want one?


RIGHT THATS BLOODY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought a bottle of wine to take to Mo's(mothers) tomorrow for Halloween party BUT being as you have bent my arm right up my back I will have to open it......................... shocking


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> SHHHHH i'm on coffee realy


Im on the coffee too...I was just trying to be big, clever and fit in when i said id have a glass of wine.   :001_tt2:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Can anyone join in even if they only drink tea,  got a bottle of vodca you can share though.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Save some for 2moro night  hehexxxxxxxxxx :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Save some for 2moro night  hehexxxxxxxxxx :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


I could buy another tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Save some for 2moro night  hehexxxxxxxxxx :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


I'm on lemsip tonight for this cold I have after my flu jab.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

jeanie said:


> Can anyone join in even if they only drink tea,  got a bottle of vodca you can share though.


Of course they can Jeanie...xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> RIGHT THATS BLOODY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bought a bottle of wine to take to Mo's(mothers) tomorrow for Halloween party BUT being as you have bent my arm right up my back I will have to open it......................... shocking


That's it blame me 



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im on the coffee too...I was just trying to be big, clever and fit in when i said id have a glass of wine.   :001_tt2:


NO luv it's not big and it's not clever. Oh sod it we might as well then


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> That's it blame me


Any sign of that baby yet?


----------



## Liz-Monty (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello, 

I am feeling a little sad tonight and I am sat in drinking (of all things) a can of Tennents! 

We went round to a friends for dinner last night and OH took the last of the good bottled beers from the fridge, and as he's so hungover today I'm drinking alone, so didn't want to open a whole bottle of wine. 

I may man up and pour myself a drop of whisky in a bit, but it just felt to early at 7pm with dinner.... 

Anyway, seeing as I'm in and for all intense and purposes alone, (he's gone back to bed after appearing briefly for dinner complaining that he's coming down with something :frown2 I thought I'd join in. 

:blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Any sign of that baby yet?


 Don't talk to me about that baby I got the date wrong it's not till the 18th. And they're now telling me the midwife think's it will be later.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I got given a tin of quality street at work today does anyone want one?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I got given a tin of quality street at work today does anyone want one?


Yes please


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't talk to me about that baby I got the date wrong it's not till the 18th. And they're now telling me the midwife think's it will be later.


Oh bugger!!!!! rrrrrrrrr your gonna have to wait longer now  Then again speed the months are flying by ya will be on your way to see them before long xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I got given a tin of quality street at work today does anyone want one?


Ooh yummy...yes please.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Which one do you want?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

would rather have a bag of crisps please.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im not allowed chocolate


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Here you are help yourselves


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't always bank on them stopping there all 4 of mine were prem. lol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't talk to me about that baby I got the date wrong it's not till the 18th. And they're now telling me the midwife think's it will be later.


Hey if its a december baby, all the best ones are born then 

I'll join you in a bottle of wine, am on the white tho, gone off red


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Which one do you want?


I'll have that one there please.  



marion..d said:


> would rather have a bag of crisps please.


You have to be awkward..xxx   



ClaireLouise said:


> Im not allowed chocolate


Ooh not good...Why not Claire?...xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Oh bugger!!!!! rrrrrrrrr your gonna have to wait longer now  Then again speed the months are flying by ya will be on your way to see them before long xx


I no as long as it's healthy i don't mind



marion..d said:


> would rather have a bag of crisps please.


I've just had some



ClaireLouise said:


> Im not allowed chocolate


that ok i'll have your's


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

marion..d said:


> would rather have a bag of crisps please.


Sorry I've not got any crisps

Found some


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

They have change the quality street in boxes now.. have they done the same in tins too?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone wanna make me a milkshake??? yummy

i had a chocolate orange one yesterday with whipped cream and mini marshmallows mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a glass of wine!! What an eventfull day!! Need to relax!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Ducky said:


> anyone wanna make me a milkshake??? yummy
> 
> i had a chocolate orange one yesterday with whipped cream and mini marshmallows mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I will make you a milkshake.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Sorry I've not got any crisps
> 
> Found some


Oh dear, Marion will take the lot.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ducky said:


> anyone wanna make me a milkshake??? yummy
> 
> i had a chocolate orange one yesterday with whipped cream and mini marshmallows mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Ewwwwwwwwww don't do chocolate and orange together.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

danielled said:


> I will make you a milkshake.


id like a chocolate brownie one please.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

lifeizsweet said:


> I have a glass of wine!! What an eventfull day!! Need to relax!


I no what you mean Nick got layed off today.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Indie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww don't do chocolate and orange together.


whaaat? you dont like chocolate oranges???? they have a new one out that has popping candy through it!

though chocolate and banana is better together


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ducky said:


> whaaat? you dont like chocolate oranges???? they have a new one out that has popping candy through it!
> 
> though chocolate and banana is better together


Oh my god no i hate chocolate oranges.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Indie said:


> Oh my god no i hate chocolate oranges.


i didnt think that was possible :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Indie said:


> I no what you mean Nick got layed off today.


Oh no any chance of him getting a job soon?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh dear, Marion will take the lot.


you calling me greedy.. eh eh...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I no as long as it's healthy i don't mind
> 
> that ok i'll have your's


Yeah thats true

You was quick to jump in there an claim my choccie ya sod lol


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh no any chance of him getting a job soon?


Doesn't look like it. He hasn't actually worked for about 3 months as he's a taxi driver and his bosses bus broke down so he has been hanging on till he got another wehicle only to be told today he's not bothering, nice hey.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> you calling me greedy.. eh eh...


Of course not, im not that brave. But bet the crumbs on ya keyboard have a story to tell.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ducky said:


> i didnt think that was possible :001_tt2:


It is lol i hate white chocolate as well.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ducky said:


> whaaat? you dont like chocolate oranges???? they have a new one out that has popping candy through it!
> 
> though chocolate and banana is better together


I have my own baby food you can buy in shops that is bananna and chocolate flavour


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Indie said:


> I no what you mean Nick got layed off today.


thats terrible! I am sorry!

We just handed in our notice with our estate agents, we told them last week we'd be late paying rent so landlord decided to hand deliver a letter threatening to take us to court!! Atleast we told them! Could have lied!!

So we're moving back to my mum's 3 months earlier than planned (she's moving out and rent house to us) but we get free rent till she moves!!

So good and bad, i don't want to leave yet, but i won't put up with being treated like that by my landlord!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> you calling me greedy.. eh eh...


Yes i think she was



ClaireLouise said:


> Yeah thats true
> 
> You was quick to jump in there an claim my choccie ya sod lol


just jumped in before Barney


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

​


Tink82 said:


> I have my own baby food you can buy in shops that is bananna and chocolate flavour


Tink your ticker frightens me everytime I see it, Crimbo CAN NOT be that close lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> They have change the quality street in boxes now.. have they done the same in tins too?


I don't know I haven't actually opend them yet. I'm putting of opening the tin as once I do I'll eat a few then Ben will pinch the rest when he gets up for work in the morning.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

lifeizsweet said:


> thats terrible! I am sorry!
> 
> We just handed in our notice with our estate agents, we told them last week we'd be late paying rent so landlord decided to hand deliver a letter threatening to take us to court!! Atleast we told them! Could have lied!!
> 
> ...


I don't blame you.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Indie said:


> It is lol i hate white chocolate as well.


i dont like white chocolate. it makes me feel sick!! i can only handle a small Milkybar!

i think skye is having a laugh with me tonight wanting out to the loo every 15mins. i think she just wants me to get soaked!!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Indie said:


> I don't blame you.


Spending the evening drinking wine to relax! Shame i have work tomorrow!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> ​
> Tink your ticker frightens me everytime I see it, Crimbo CAN NOT be that close lol


Sorry lol! well it may look bad as it has now dropped to 1 month.. but it is pretty much 2 



Freyja said:


> I don't know I haven't actually opend them yet. I'm putting of opening the tin as once I do I'll eat a few then Ben will pinch the rest when he gets up for work in the morning.


How could you not have opened them?!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Spending the evening drinking wine to relax! Shame i have work tomorrow!


You are under orders not to think about work until the alarm goes off


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes i think she was


Fancy grassing me up


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not a big chocolate eater.

I won them at work doing a quiz. The men???????? I work with wanted me to open them at work and share them but to be honest they have spent the last 3 days trying the hardest to annoy me but suddenly became my best friends when they found out about the chocolates. No way they were getting their hands on them. I have a chocolate orange here that OH gave me about 3 weeks ago still unopened.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

bird said:


> You are under orders not to think about work until the alarm goes off


Sounds good to me! DOn't have to be in till 10:30 because i let my co worker leave early today!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm not a big chocolate eater.
> 
> I won them at work doing a quiz. The men???????? I work with wanted me to open them at work and share them but to be honest they have spent the last 3 days trying the hardest to annoy me but suddenly became my best friends when they found out about the chocolates. No way they were getting their hands on them. I have a chocolate orange here that OH gave me about 3 weeks ago still unopened.


   how do you manage to make choc last so long. I cannot have it in the house unless its for me.  Now and then I buy a choc bar for hubs but he knows if he doesnt eat it the day I bring it in he's lost it to me.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im not a drinker but YES pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


You can't not be a drinker with a name like 'Free Spirit'.. 

I'll have yours then.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I've got my glass of red here.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

bird said:


> how do you manage to make choc last so long. I cannot have it in the house unless its for me.  Now and then I buy a choc bar for hubs but he knows if he doesnt eat it the day I bring it in he's lost it to me.


If I open chocolate and I don't eat it all OH or Ben will scoff it.If I don't open it it'll stay there until I do. I wait untill I'm in on my own then I can eat it myself. I'd rather have a packet of crisps.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You can't not be a drinker with a name like 'Free Spirit'..
> 
> I'll have yours then.


LOL...Maybe i should rename myself...FREE FROM SPIRIT  :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well I've got my glass of red here.


I've got a glass of white  (and 3 bottles in the fridge!)


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Fancy grassing me up


 me never


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> me never


What I missed that what did she say?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> me never


Oh yeah ya did...I saw ya :001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I've got a glass of white  (and 3 bottles in the fridge!)


I'm coming round yours, I had two in the fridge,  now only got one.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

On second glass of winnnnnnnnneeeeeeeee


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

bird said:


> I'm coming round yours, I had two in the fridge,  now only got one.


We can have an early leaving party round mine!! Got 30 bottles of beer too (oh asda i love your alcohol offers!!)


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> We can have an early leaving party round mine!! Got 30 bottles of beer too (oh asda i love your alcohol offers!!)


On my way, am a bit of a speed freak give me an hr or so.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh yeah ya did...I saw ya :001_tt2:


I didn't stop picking on me or i'll call amod


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't stop picking on me or i'll call amod


No point apparently they're all bent :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> i'll call amod


What ya gonna call em? :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't stop picking on me or i'll call amod


I'm on your side don't worry christine. You've got me and Badger on your side.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

bird said:


> On my way, am a bit of a speed freak give me an hr or so.


I shall get you a glass ready! Doors open, let your self in!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Maybe i should rename myself...FREE FROM SPIRIT  :001_tt2:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


Hows you tonight?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No point apparently they're all bent :001_tt2:


Lol i don't think they are.



FREE SPIRIT said:


> What ya gonna call em? :001_tt2:


Any thing as long as i don't call them late for dinner 


danielled said:


> I'm on your side don't worry christine. You've got me and Badger on your side.


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i don't think they are.
> 
> Any thing as long as i don't call them late for dinner
> Thank you


Your welcome me you and Badger stick together. We're a team.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm off to bed been up since 5am 

Night all


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

by the sounds of you lot you have had enough to drink already..... lmao


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i don't think they are.


If they were I'd give them the number of a good chiropractor :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

marion..d said:


> by the sounds of you lot you have had enough to drink already..... lmao


I've only been drinking lemsip for this cold.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm off to bed been up since 5am
> 
> Night all


Nite nite...xxxx  



marion..d said:


> by the sounds of you lot you have had enough to drink already..... lmao


Only coffee...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm off to bed been up since 5am
> 
> Night all


Nite nite, got to admit I miss the potts banter but not the hours.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol you nutter's i'm off to bed, Nit nite and don't go talking about me when i've gone


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter's i'm off to bed, Nit nite and don't go talking about me when i've gone


Night night christine don't worry I will keep this lot inline for you.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter's i'm off to bed, Nit nite and don't go talking about me when i've gone


has she gone yet..........


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes...nobody talk about christine behind her back... :smilewinkgrin:

Night night! :001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter's i'm off to bed, Nit nite and don't go talking about me when i've gone


See her whos gone, reckons we're going talk about her, huh got better things do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> See her whos gone, reckons we're going talk about her, huh got better things do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah but now you mention it talking about her seems like a way to pass the time :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter's i'm off to bed, Nit nite and don't go talking about me when i've gone


Nite nite Christine...xxxx  



marion..d said:


> has she gone yet..........


Yep i think it's safe to talk about her now...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nite nite Christine...xxxx
> 
> Yep i think it's safe to talk about her now...xxxx


Not quite safe because I'm still here haha.:001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah but now you mention it talking about her seems like a way to pass the time :smilewinkgrin:





bird said:


> See her whos gone, reckons we're going talk about her, huh got better things do. :lol: :lol: :lol:





marion..d said:


> has she gone yet..........


Watch it you bugger's i havn't gone yet 
Danielle i'm leaving you in charge


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> Not quite safe because I'm still here haha.:001_tt2:


Damn you caught me out...I'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Watch it you bugger's i havn't gone yet
> Danielle i'm leaving you in charge


Ok no problem. I will sort them out for you haha.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

bloody heck this thread was only started at 7:07 and it's already on 12 pages! what on earth have you all been nattering about? heheh


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> bloody heck this thread was only started at 7:07 and it's already on 12 pages! what on earth have you all been nattering about? heheh


It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah but now you mention it talking about her seems like a way to pass the time :smilewinkgrin:


Ok she may have gone now, I'll start.  shes from the south east


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.


It's me aswell you can't shut me up either.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.


yeah we call her Motor Mouth Marion


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Ok she may have gone now, I'll start.  shes from the south east


I've not gone yet she has left me incharge.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.


yep she has got a bit of gob on her - always shouting


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> yep she has got a bit of gob on her - always shouting


She scares me sometimes


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.


i'm sorry, will be quiet now................


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

is there any cream biscuits to share? I have Squares cheese & Onion, REady Salted and Salt N Vinegar to share


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> She scares me sometimes


Yep and me -


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

*goes over to give Marion a hug* aww they is nasty them lot.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Beowulf1976 said:


> is there any cream biscuits to share? I have Squares cheese & Onion, REady Salted and Salt N Vinegar to share


Ive got choc chip cookies and a big slab of Dairy Milk will that do?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> is there any cream biscuits to share? I have Squares cheese & Onion, REady Salted and Salt N Vinegar to share


YYYUuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm Cheese n onion squares


suzy93074 said:


> Yep and me -


Im starting a 'Ive been shouted at by Marion' support group lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Marion...There's no shutting her up.





ClaireLouise said:


> yeah we call her Motor Mouth Marion





suzy93074 said:


> yep she has got a bit of gob on her - always shouting





ClaireLouise said:


> She scares me sometimes


and they say they my friends too


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Beowulf1976 said:


> *goes over to give Marion a hug* aww they is nasty them lot.


thank you, i think i need new mates


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> is there any cream biscuits to share? I have Squares cheese & Onion, REady Salted and Salt N Vinegar to share


Woah, just let me get this straight, you want to swap crips for creamy biccies.  Oh go on then but only coz its weekend.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

awww no fair I wanna stay for a chat but I have to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

marion..d said:


> and they say they my friends too


AAAAhhhhhhhhh marion, dont shout at me, Im kidlinging  lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Beowulf1976 said:


> awww no fair I wanna stay for a chat but I have to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


Bet u end up staying


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

marion..d said:


> thank you, i think i need new mates


Love u really:001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Whos Picking on Marion....:idea:



C'mon....:shocked:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


Where did I put that dunce hat... :001_tt2:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


will you be my new friend, getting rid of the old ones


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


Paul ...... Are you Bovverd?....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


Red please don't talk like that. I know how you feel but you still have me for a friend.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


You are not unpopular, just misunderstood LOL

You can come out your corner but if you are bad again you are straight back in there, ok? lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


we will get u a stool


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Whos Picking on Marion....:idea:
> 
> C'mon....:shocked:


Sharon, it was them bigger kids!!!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Sharon, it was them bigger kids!!!!!!


OOh was it now claire..............

Please point them oput!...:cursing:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Listen people ive gotta go and do a wee, I will be back asap


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> yeah we call her Motor Mouth Marion


We call her alot more than that...lol...xxxx  



suzy93074 said:


> yep she has got a bit of gob on her - always shouting


So true Suzy, cant get a bloody word in edgeways with Marion around...xxxx  



marion..d said:


> i'm sorry, will be quiet now................


Likely story...lol...xxxx :001_tt2: 



Beowulf1976 said:


> *goes over to give Marion a hug* aww they is nasty them lot.


Dont give Marion the sympathy....we're the ones on the receiving end of her  



marion..d said:


> and they say they my friends too


We say alot of things Marion...didn't expect you to believe it...xxxx  



3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


Welcome RED....no need to stand in corner and be quiet....If Marion shuts up for abit we might all get to chat...xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOh was it now claire..............
> 
> Please point them oput!...:cursing:


Ony and Suze but to name a few


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Listen people ive gotta go and do a wee, I will be back asap


LOL thanks for sharing that with us claire:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

hello Red, me likes you, I don't even know why you got yourself in "trouble"

comes and sits by me, you can share my cuppa if you wants to, I only got d lurgy.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ony and Suze but to name a few


Oi u ! hmy:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> We call her alot more than that...lol...xxxx
> 
> So true Suzy, cant get a bloody word in edgeways with Marion around...xxxx
> 
> ...


tell me, how do you give red blobs again, i forgot


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd like to join you all in a wee dram as the pf most unpopular mod, i'll stand in the corner and be ever so quiet?


Oh get over ya self and join in, we're all entitled to throw our toys out the pram now and then


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Whos Picking on Marion....:idea:
> 
> C'mon....:shocked:


Not me Sharon im not brave enough...xxxx  



marion..d said:


> will you be my new friend, getting rid of the old ones


LOL...Am i officially a billy no mates now? xxxx  



ClaireLouise said:


> Sharon, it was them bigger kids!!!!!!


LOL, Claire...yeah i saw/heard them...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ony and Suze but to name a few


I will see them... thye will be put in the ban corner...oops sorry not to mention that..



suzy93074 said:


> LOL thanks for sharing that with us claire:smilewinkgrin:


She terrible isnt she...lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> tell me, how do you give red blobs again, i forgot


You click on the scales on one of Suzy's posts...then write a nasty comment in box provided...make sure you check the disagree box..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> I will see them... thye will be put in the ban corner...oops sorry not to mention that..
> 
> hmy:hmy:hmy:
> 
> She terrible isnt she...lol


yep but funny


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Not me Sharon im not brave enough...xxxx
> 
> LOL...Am i officially a billy no mates now? xxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

marion..d said:


> tell me, how do you give red blobs again, i forgot


Click on the scale next to the red triangle and it will give you two options I approve or I do not approve.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You click on the scales on one of Suzy's posts...then write a nasty comment in box provided...make sure you check the disagree box..


FS! im shocked!!!! all I can say is:dita::dita::dita:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im back, ..................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im back, ..................


WB hope u flushed:001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> WB hope u flushed:001_tt2:


I didnt lol, I flush every other visit cos our lav is next to the kids room lol I a rate scruff


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> You are not unpopular, just misunderstood LOL
> 
> You can come out your corner but if you are bad again you are straight back in there, ok? lol


If he gets the razorblades out and starts playing sad music I'm going to kill him myself  

Thanks for the rep by the way!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You click on the scales on one of Suzy's posts...then write a nasty comment in box provided...make sure you check the disagree box..


suze, you best be careful.............. friends eh


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > lol ony..xx
> ...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If he gets the razorblades out and starts playing sad music I'm going to kill him myself
> 
> Thanks for the rep by the way!


its ok, ya made me laugh AGAIN lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> its ok, ya made me laugh AGAIN lol


I try my best :001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Cum on Red I hate whiskey but if you come out to play I'll join you...........................and cough and choke.......but if it makes you feel better.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

marion..d said:


> suze, you best be careful.............. friends eh


I know Im playing it cool from now


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Cum on Red I hate whiskey but if you come out to play I'll join you...........................and cough and choke.......but if it makes you feel better.


Bugger him, let him pout in the corner


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> its ok, ya made me laugh AGAIN lol


good job you went to the toilet first eh? Or was it anumber two? rofl rofl tmi *goes and hides*


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Thx guys for all your comments. its been a week from hell, not only here, but work as well, i freaking hate xmas.. can we cancel it this year please!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Thx guys for all your comments. its been a week from hell, not only here, but work as well, i freaking hate xmas.. can we cancel it this year please!


Id love to cancel xmas...dont think my son would allow that though.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Thx guys for all your comments. its been a week from hell, not only here, but work as well, i freaking hate xmas.. can we cancel it this year please!


Yes!! Because I still haven't got a cooker  looks like me making dinner is off the cards!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> good job you went to the toilet first eh? Or was it anumber two? rofl rofl tmi *goes and hides*


LOL no it wasnt number two! I evacuated the bowels about 4pmish  lol


3 red dogs said:


> Thx guys for all your comments. its been a week from hell, not only here, but work as well, i freaking hate xmas.. can we cancel it this year please!


Im in agreement to cancel it


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

its just another day to me


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> LOL no it wasnt number two! I evacuated the bowels about 4pmish  lol


I've never known someone to put an exact time on the last time they went for a ****...brings a new meaning to the phrase 'regular like clockwork' :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Thx guys for all your comments. its been a week from hell, not only here, but work as well, i freaking hate xmas.. can we cancel it this year please!


Listen Red if you ever want a chat you know where I am.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> its just another day to me


Hi Bordie hows you?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

SANTA CLAUSE is COMING TO TOWNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> SANTA CLAUSE is COMING TO TOWNNNNNNNN!!!!


Going to winter wonderland James?? I went last year, had a great time!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont even wanna think about crimbo just yet


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've never known someone to put an exact time on the last time they went for a ****...brings a new meaning to the phrase 'regular like clockwork' :laugh:


Well I remember because Dora The Explorer had just started and the kids love it, so I thought they would be engrossed enough for me to sneak off and log on with out any dramas lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont even wanna think about crimbo just yet


I agree, bloody expensive event


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hi Bordie hows you?


im ok how is your armhmy:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

**Warning**
I will be giving bad rep to anyone who mentions CHRISTMAS again..:cursing: :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh dear...one bottle of wine gone... should stop really can't be hungover for work!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Well I remember because Dora The Explorer had just started and the kids love it, so I thought they would be engrossed enough for me to sneak off and log on with out any dramas lol


Dont ya just love wiping the finger prints off the tv when they've pointed to whats needed out of back pack


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> **Warning**
> I will be giving bad rep to anyone who mentions CHRISTMAS again..:cursing: :001_tt2:


I wont mention Christmas.....Oops...too late.  :001_tt2: xxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Going to winter wonderland James?? I went last year, had a great time!!!


Might do, my parents had a stall there a few years ago, selling beeded animals....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, bloody expensive event


oh yeah! im cutting down this year and i mean it this time!:yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Well I remember because Dora The Explorer had just started and the kids love it, so I thought they would be engrossed enough for me to sneak off and log on with out any dramas lol


Oh I feel your pain. I can't go to the toilet in peace. Sky and the cat INSIST on coming in with me 



scosha37 said:


> **Warning**
> I will be giving bad rep to anyone who mentions CHRISTMAS again..:cursing: :001_tt2:


.........................

........................

....................

Christmas hmy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> im ok how is your armhmy:


Still acheing.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> **Warning**
> I will be giving bad rep to anyone who mentions CHRISTMAS again..:cursing: :001_tt2:


Sharon??? ........................................

Crimbo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> **Warning**
> I will be giving bad rep to anyone who mentions CHRISTMAS again..:cursing: :001_tt2:


CHRISTMAS


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bird said:


> Dont ya just love wiping the finger prints off the tv when they've pointed to whats needed out of back pack


Yeah PMSL

River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park

River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LMAO I hope she has enough bad rep to give out!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OH sorry i have ran out of red blobs........................:cursing:


all you &*%$&&* mas namers..:001_tt2:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

now i am a bit more relaxed, get the kettle on, jasmine tea bags coming!
andy made some choc cakes earlier, i will ask if i can bring some too.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

bird said:


> Dont ya just love wiping the finger prints off the tv when they've pointed to whats needed out of back pack


chocolate spread and jam smeared on the "Backpack Backpack" I banned my two from watching it because I couldn't stand her loud mouth considering she's just a kid? Bleugh, her voice used to grate right through me.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OH sorry i have ran out of red blobs........................:cursing:
> 
> all you &*%$&&* mas namers..:001_tt2:


SHARON?....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> now i am a bit more relaxed, get the kettle on, jasmine tea bags coming!
> andy made some choc cakes earlier, i will ask if i can bring some too.


Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> chocolate spread and jam smeared on the "Backpack Backpack" I banned my two from watching it because I couldn't stand her loud mouth considering she's just a kid? Bleugh, her voice used to grate right through me.


River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park

River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park
River........................ Forest..................... Play park


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> SHARON?....


NOPE!........ lalalalalalallalalallalalalal.....................laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Not listening...:001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> NOPE!........ lalalalalalallalalallalalalal.....................laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> .....
> 
> Not listening...:001_tt2:


SHARON?......


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> SHARON?......


Claire you have to say it like this;

*ahem*

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Claire you have to say it like this;
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


LOL...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...:lol::lol::lol:


LMAO omg you quoted it when the font was too big!! Now I am a fool!

Paul give me that dunce hat   :laugh:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Claire you have to say it like this;
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


LOL........


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Claire you have to say it like this;
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


I got my earphones one......cat here yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMAO omg you quoted it when the font was too big!! Now I am a fool!
> 
> Paul give me that dunce hat   :laugh:


LOL...Sure does stand out. :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I got my earphones one......cat here yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:001_tt2:


Ok I will resort to my fool proof tactic...always works...I will punch you in the head!!! :laugh:



FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Sure does stand out. :001_tt2:


Stop making fun of me :cryin: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I got my earphones one......cat here yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:001_tt2:


Don't worry I'm not mentioning it.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> Don't worry I'm not mentioning it.


What are you not mentioning?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Don't worry I'm not mentioning it.


mentioning what????   


C h r i s t m a s


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What are you not mentioning?


Begins with a C and ends in an S

Something to do with Jesus I think :idea:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Begins with a C and ends in an S
> 
> Something to do with Jesus I think :idea:


CANDLES? :001_tt2:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

***HUH*** the lot of yous....:001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> CANDLES? :001_tt2:


LOL...... Holy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> CANDLES? :001_tt2:


I've no idea what is going through your mind but right now I'll bet it isn't innocent!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ***HUH*** the lot of yous....:001_tt2:


Are they teasing you still Sharon?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

danielled said:


> Are they teasing you still Sharon?


yes danielle.... sob sob

I wish i had a multi egnore button....


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ***HUH*** the lot of yous....:001_tt2:


LOL....Sharon................CHRISTMAS   xxxx



ClaireLouise said:


> LOL...... Holy


LOL...I was stuck for things to think of...xxxx ut: 



sequeena said:


> I've no idea what is going through your mind but right now I'll bet it isn't innocent!!! :001_tt2:


My thoughts are rarely innocent..xxxx  :001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> yes danielle.... sob sob
> 
> I wish i had a multi egnore button....


ahhhhh no, who ya ignoring sharon xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I wish i had a multi egnore button....


We would just stalk you...We'd find ya...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Leave Sharon alone guys.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My thoughts are rarely innocent..xxxx  :001_tt2:


You're worse than my mum 



ClaireLouise said:


> ahhhhh no, who ya ignoring sharon xxx


Dunno but hope it isn't me!!

Christmas


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> Leave Sharon alone guys.


NO....That would spoil our fun.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You're worse than my mum
> 
> Christmas


LOL...Im naughty but nice


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ***HUH*** the lot of yous....:001_tt2:


Altogether now
Singing: Silent night........holy night
all is calm...........all is bright
round yon virgin........mother and child
holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> yes danielle.... sob sob
> 
> I wish i had a multi egnore button....


I'm on your side don't worry. They seem to have forgot that Christine left me incharge don't they?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Altogether now
> Singing: Silent night........holy night
> all is calm...........all is bright
> round yon virgin........mother and child
> holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


A bit early we are only in october.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL....Sharon................CHRISTMAS   xxxx
> 
> ....:001_tt2:





ClaireLouise said:


> ahhhhh no, who ya ignoring sharon xxx


I can think of a few......:idea: with big red & green writing!!!



danielled said:


> Leave Sharon alone guys.


Aww thank danielle..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> NO....That would spoil our fun.


Either that or change the subject. Did you forget at some point that christine left me incharge haha.:001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> Altogether now
> Singing: Silent night........holy night
> all is calm...........all is bright
> round yon virgin........mother and child
> holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


PMSL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I can think of a few......:idea: with big red & green writing!!!
> 
> Aww thank danielle..


Did you read the last post christine made on here saying she was leaving me in charge haha.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Im naughty but nice


I'm not sure I should believe you 



bird said:


> Altogether now
> Singing: Silent night........holy night
> all is calm...........all is bright
> round yon virgin........mother and child
> holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


lmao I could never sing that quietly. I was the one in the back going "SIIIIIIIIIILENT NIIIIIIIIIIIGHT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY NIIIIIIIIIIGHT" :laugh:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

bird said:


> Altogether now
> Singing: Silent night........holy night
> all is calm...........all is bright
> round yon virgin........mother and child
> holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


 ... no no noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

danielled said:


> Did you read the last post christine made on here saying she was leaving me in charge haha.


Thats good.................people listen up!!!.... Danillle in charge...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Thats good.................people listen up!!!.... Danillle in charge...


I never listen to people in authoritaaaay 

I am too much of a South Park freak :laugh:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

bird said:


> Altogether now
> Singing: Silent night........holy night
> all is calm...........all is bright
> round yon virgin........mother and child
> holy infant........so tender and mild.........Singing:


LOL...Love it.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Thats good.................people listen up!!!.... Danillle in charge...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good night all xxx
Thanks for the laff!.. was a hoot  Love it when its like this... great forum! xxxxx take care


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Thats good.................people listen up!!!.... Danillle in charge...


At the end of her post she put danielle I'm leaving you incharge.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


>


Im so laughing


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Good night all xxx
> Thanks for the laff!.. was a hoot  Love it when its like this... great forum! xxxxx take care


nitey nite hun mwwahhhhxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Good night all xxx
> Thanks for the laff!.. was a hoot  Love it when its like this... great forum! xxxxx take care


Night night sleep well and I will keep this lot inline.:001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Night Sharon!!

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Good night all xxx
> Thanks for the laff!.. was a hoot  Love it when its like this... great forum! xxxxx take care


Nite nite Sharon...loves ya loads and yes it has been great tonight. Ive loved it...xxxx  



suzy93074 said:


> Im so laughing


Me too...lol...xxxx  :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Night Sharon!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!


LOL...So funny...Merry christmas to you too..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...So funny...Merry christmas to you too..


LOL love it when the forum is like this


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Night Sharon!!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!


No it's to early we are only in october.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im missed all the fun!  Oh well, Danielle is in charge now... So can we know chat about Crimbo?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im missed all the fun!  Oh well, Danielle is in charge now... So can we know chat about Crimbo?


very quietly


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> No it's to early we are only in october.


It's never too early for Christmas


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's never too early for Christmas


It's two months away.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL love it when the forum is like this


Me too...its so nice and such a relaxed atmosphere too


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im missed all the fun!  Oh well, Danielle is in charge now... So can we know chat about Crimbo?


You can talk about christmas in december.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> You can talk about christmas in december.


Iv turned all my calenders to december....

happy christmas everyone


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I say, I know im being cheeky BUT did you all see my thread I did earlier?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/69060-please-read-sophie-atay-appeal.html

I know not everyone can donate but if we can keep it near the top may be somepeople can,,, it made me cry


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> Iv turned all my calenders to december....
> 
> happy christmas everyone


LOL.... :lol::lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I say, I know im being cheeky BUT did you all see my thread I did earlier?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/69060-please-read-sophie-atay-appeal.html
> 
> I know not everyone can donate but if we can keep it near the top may be somepeople can,,, it made me cry


I have tried but couldnt do it, will try again tomorrow, cant afford much tho


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, Sharon wont be impressed with your sig... lmao


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I say, I know im being cheeky BUT did you all see my thread I did earlier?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/69060-please-read-sophie-atay-appeal.html
> 
> I know not everyone can donate but if we can keep it near the top may be somepeople can,,, it made me cry


I didn't see this, what a sad story  I will do the best I can and pass the link on too x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

mumof5 said:


> Iv turned all my calenders to december....
> 
> happy christmas everyone


LOL  merry crimboxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> I have tried but couldnt do it, will try again tomorrow, cant afford much tho


I cant am just giving 10snots, I dont usually do the donating thing tbh but I cant help but feel its very deserving that if she doesnt get to America for treatment she has a 20-30% chance, If she does go its 80-90% chance. ITS huge!!!!! I keep thinking how would I get that money if it was mine!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL  merry crimboxx


Hope your not going to be putting your tree up in october.:001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's never too early for Christmas


Ok..............it can cost a lot of pennies that most of us dont have......................its a good excuse as though we need one to get soppy and have a bevvie or three................if you have very young kids you can paint a cardboard box into something and they're happy for days................you can get p******* without having to explain yourself.........you just say "but its xmas" and all is ok


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I didn't see this, what a sad story  I will do the best I can and pass the link on too x


Thank you....... ya a good un


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Ok..............it can cost a lot of pennies that most of us dont have......................its a good excuse as though we need one to get soppy and have a bevvie or three................if you have very young kids you can paint a cardboard box into something and they're happy for days................you can get p******* without having to explain yourself.........you just say "but its xmas" and all is ok


bevvie or ten more like :laugh: it only happens once a year why not have fun 



ClaireLouise said:


> Thank you....... ya a good un


No worries, I can only imagine if it were me or someone I love x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> Hope your not going to be putting your tree up in october.:001_tt2:


God no! my OH would think I was loopyut:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> God no! my OH would think I was loopyut:


I'm sure he already does.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> I'm sure he already does.....


:ciappa::ciappa::001_tt2:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hope your not going to be putting your tree up in october.:001_tt2:


Im getting all my christmas stuff out the loft on sunday ready....

my oh knows better than to argue


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> Im getting all my christmas stuff out the loft on sunday ready....
> 
> my oh knows better than to argue


Mines staying where it is until the 12th december.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol this was the best friday night for a long time


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol this was the best friday night for a long time


I agree I really enjoyed


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I agree I really enjoyed


I had an early night, but it was lovely waking up and reading it all .


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I had an early night, but it was lovely waking up and reading it all .


LOL poor Sharon I think she's fed up of us teasing her


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL poor Sharon I think she's fed up of us teasing her


Yeah Danielle didn't do a good job of keeping you lot in order. Your name's have all been given to the mod's, Is it nearly christmas yet


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

I ended up giving up and going to bed early but I wish I hadn't and had stayed for the fun, 29 pages of it! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> I ended up giving up and going to bed early but I wish I hadn't and had stayed for the fun, 29 pages of it! lol


Lol i thought that when i saw it all this morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I had an early night, but it was lovely waking up and reading it all .


I loved it last night lets keep it that way.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah Danielle didn't do a good job of keeping you lot in order. Your name's have all been given to the mod's, Is it nearly christmas yet


I think you better sack Danielle and give the job to me :001_tt2:

Almost time for Christmas not long to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think you better sack Danielle and give the job to me :001_tt2:
> 
> Almost time for Christmas not long to go


Hey you two I heard that.:001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think you better sack Danielle and give the job to me :001_tt2:
> 
> Almost time for Christmas not long to go


you've got the job hun


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> you've got the job hun


Hey I heard that Christine.:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think you better sack Danielle and give the job to me :001_tt2:
> 
> Almost time for Christmas not long to go


It's not even december yet.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> you've got the job hun


Woohoo! 



danielled said:


> It's not even december yet.


It will be before you know it


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It will be before you know it


Lets get November out of the way first. Oh my goodness that was a loud firework I'm terrified of fireworks.:scared: Those two were even louder.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Am I too late, for the forum get together


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Am I too late, for the forum get together


Your not too late in my books.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

danielled said:


> Your not too late in my books.


Aw, thanks - great.

What's happening, anything interesting


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Aw, thanks - great.
> 
> What's happening, anything interesting


Well I'm multi tasking. I'm juggling between this forum and sb another forum I'm on. My sky box has frazzled my brain tonight.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

danielled said:


> Well I'm multi tasking. I'm juggling between this forum and sb another forum I'm on. My sky box has frazzled my brain tonight.


You never told me, what you did that was embarrasing earlier


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am here! I know very very late but better late than never right??

Karen.......i still want Taylor! He is so mine!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> You never told me, what you did that was embarrasing earlier


Well I have my little cousin Alex over and he asked for a biscuit and I gave him my tub of goldfish food and he said I'm not eating that and I looked and went bright red.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

danielled said:


> Well I have my little cousin Alex over and he asked for a biscuit and I gave him my tub of goldfish food and he said I'm not eating that and I looked and went bright red.


Ooooops. Bless him  Bet he had a little titter to himself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Ooooops. Bless him  Bet he had a little titter to himself.


Yes double ooooops he was takeing the mick out of me for and yes he did have a little titter to himself he is in bed now thank goodness.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

danielled said:


> Yes double ooooops he was takeing the mick out of me for and yes he did have a little titter to himself he is in bed now thank goodness.


:lol: Bless him


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> :lol: Bless him


He drives me mad sometimes and I have just had to get him a drink of milk.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

danielled said:


> He drives me mad sometimes and I have just had to get him a drink of milk.


How old is he? Bless him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> How old is he? Bless him.


He is 5 years old and a little devil. He is still here I made a mistake he is here for two weeks and one extra weekend.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

this get together still happening then eh? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> this get together still happening then eh? lol


I'm still up for it.


----------

